# king and cobia questions?



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thinking about going to navarre or pensacola pier this week and was wandering what was the best rig to set up for king? and Cobia? lures or bait? Have never caught a cobia or a king of any size any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Click on "search" on the top blue bar. You'll find a LOT of info already posted!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*rigs of choice*



fox26 said:


> Thinking about going to navarre or pensacola pier this week and was wandering what was the best rig to set up for king? and Cobia? lures or bait? Have never caught a cobia or a king of any size any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Hey Fox, did not know if you searched as stated but here is a quick reply:
Stop by any bait shop and tell them you want to fish for kings they will show you some pre made steel leader and treble hook combos. Buy a couple bags of cigar minnows. Your best shot, in my opinion, will be Navarre. Go to the end and watch the guys out there and get your learn on. You should get on a few kings. Have plenty of line ready.
Cobia rod will have to be on the ready if you spot one. Lures go for about $9. Be prepared to lose a few if the ki gs are around. There are a lot of recs for live bait but this is how I would start off. Go get em.'


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out this short guide I made a while back. It is sticky noted at the top of this section.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------

